
RainyMood.com: Rain makes everything better. - rooshdi
http://www.rainymood.com/#.TmQ2VgqIcOo.hackernews
======
rgovostes
I'm reasonably sure that the background video[1] is also used in the Weather
HD[2] app for iOS. Anyone know who created it first?

1: <http://www.rainymood.com/video/RainyMood.mp4> 2:
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/weather-hd/id364193735?mt=8>

------
swah
I aggree, but if its really sunny out there, this won't do it.

